# Cpt code help!!!!



## RADCODER (May 12, 2009)

Would anyone know the CPT code for a "*Ball-catcher's view*"? Is it a code all by itself or would I code a 2/3vw hand or wrist or both? We are not sure on this one and if anyone could attach some kind of documentation on where they found the answer would be greatly appreciated!! 
Thank you so much,
Jessica O'Donnell CPC


----------



## luz.buenaventura (May 12, 2009)

Imaging the wrist and hand   
Patients are positioned for wrist and hand radiographs according to standardized protocols, so that normal patterns can be discerned and abnormalities can be more readily identified. 

The standard views of the wrist and hand are:
Posteroanterior (PA) 
Posteroanterior oblique 
Lateral 

Supplemental views include:
PA with the wrist in ulnar deviation-for closer examination of the scaphoid 
anteroposterior view with the hand in 45° oblique position (also called the ball catcher view)-useful in early arthritis


----------



## RADCODER (May 12, 2009)

Just to be clear I am going to post a 2vw hand and 2vw wrist, correct? (At the minimum)


----------

